# This is what a daily 150 mg resveratrol can do



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2011)

*This is what a daily 150 mg resveratrol can do*

Many supplements work well on rodents, but are disappointing when given to humans. Resveratrol is not one of these supplements. Scientists at the University of Maastricht in the Netherlands gave the stuff to 11 overweight men, and found that resveratrol had almost the same effects as it does in animal experiments ??? they were just more modest.

Studies on simple organisms show that resveratrol extends lifespan. Give it to mice and their endurance capacity increases because they burn fat more efficiently. Animal studies have also shown that resveratrol has a slimming effect, and makes obese mice healthier. [Cell Metab. 2008 Aug;8(2):157-68.]

Resveratrol's effect works through the enzyme AMPK. AMPK becomes active when cells have less energy available and the amount of AMP in the cells increases. [AMPK stands for AMP-activated Kinase]. AMPK enables cells to absorb more glucose from the blood, to burn more fatty acids and prevents nutrients from being converted into glucose. AMPK also indirectly activates repair processes. Many of the positive health effects of physical exercise stem from the effect of AMPK.


The Dutch researchers gave their test subjects 150 mg resveratrol daily for 30 days. They used resVida, made by DSM.

For obvious reasons DSM did not fund the research. Animal studies have already resulted in so much positive exposure in the media for resveratrol that a human study ??? and this is the first ??? has little to add.

Although the effects that the researchers observed were all subtle ones, they did all point in the same direction: resveratrol's effects strongly resemble those caused by physical exercise or weight loss. The figures below show that resveratrol activates AMPK [pAMPK], and via AMPK also activates SIRT1, an enzyme that initiates repair processes in cells.

In the men's muscle cells there was an increase in the activity of enzymes that are involved in fatty acid burning, such as citrate synthase.

Muscle and liver cells stored more fat, probably in the form of a 'working supply' because the cells had started to burn more fat.

Resveratrol reduced the blood concentrations of the inflammatory protein TNF-alpha, insulin and glucose. 






















Energy expenditure went down, as did fat oxidation. This occurred during rest periods, for example when the subjects were asleep. Resveratrol probably makes metabolism more efficient in the same way that endurance sports also make athletes' metabolism more efficient.

In the dose used in the experiment and without physical exercise, resveratrol doesn't work as a slimming supplement. But the study does make one wonder about the effect resveratrol would have if it were combined with training or substances such as EGCG, capsaicin or caffeine.

Source:
Cell Metab. 2011 Nov 2;14(5):612-22.


----------



## patternsco (Dec 18, 2011)

good post, v interesting


----------



## bigger biceps (Dec 20, 2011)

let us drink a lot of wine, red wine contains very little of it, in the order of one milligram per glass!


----------



## mack777 (Dec 20, 2011)

very interesting i recently read another similar post about their brand of resveratrol its a board sponsor too but im not sure if i can just post it


----------



## vancouver (Dec 20, 2011)

Ironic that you posted this. I just today started Sustain Alpha in order to assist my cut prior to cycling in Janurary. Resveratrol has also been shown to raise testosterone, S.A. has some other good stuff in it too...


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 21, 2011)

HMM I may just have to buy some and add with my PP stack of Androdrive, TCF-1, and Dermacrine.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 21, 2011)

very interesting.


----------



## vancouver (Dec 21, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> HMM I may just have to buy some and add with my PP stack of Androdrive, TCF-1, and Dermacrine.


 
Dermacrine has Resveratrol in it.


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 22, 2011)

Reminds me ----

Slathering topical Sustain Alpha on the ol' sackaroo right now!!!!!

Great for glucose management too! (as I eat my daily steak & jasmine rice meal)

-Matt


----------



## 0tj0 (Dec 24, 2011)

I think I may add this to my next cycle. Or at least to PCT


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 28, 2011)

All products are ON SALE for new years:

Here are the coupon codes --

NEWYEAR40
NEWYEAR25
NEWYEAR15

-Matt


----------



## ryansm (Dec 28, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> Reminds me ----
> 
> Slathering topical Sustain Alpha on the ol' sackaroo right now!!!!!
> 
> ...


lol, doing this now as well


----------



## Scoooter (Dec 29, 2011)

2 cents...

The SA topical rocks !  (never gone the oral route with SA from PP)

Sublingual - AMS has AromX.  they sent me a 30 day trial and it was great.  The RD tabs are convenient, taste good, and were very sucessful.


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 29, 2011)

Scoooter said:


> 2 cents...
> 
> The SA topical rocks !  (never gone the oral route with SA from PP)
> 
> Sublingual - AMS has AromX.  they sent me a 30 day trial and it was great.  The RD tabs are convenient, taste good, and were very sucessful.



Good feedback. I only use the topical.

Have not tried AromX but I like AMS so it is good in my book.

-Matt


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hmm wouldn't hurt to add the sustain alpha though would it. I mean is there to much of Resveratrol.


----------



## |Z| (Dec 30, 2011)

Pretty great news for those that needed more studies to believe the logs


----------



## basskiller (Dec 30, 2011)

injectable version seems to work well in humans


----------

